# Follow up GC lottery



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

it hasn't run yet. the guy that was supposed to click the 'run lottery' button had to get his oil changed so it will run in the morning giving winners a couple hours to accept and pay.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

The lottery closed on Thursday at noon, and then it takes a little while for results to be sent out. I have had it take a little longer on some lotteries than others, so basically, be patient, we will all be getting that email of disappointment, soon enough.
Best of luck!


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

Ive been itching to see my rejection notice, so I got on the lottery page just past noon on Thursday (mtn time) and the lottery was still taking apps. The count down timer was still going, not sure how long. My guess is daylight savings time.


----------



## bsimcoe (Mar 22, 2007)

For the last 5 years or so my rejection notice has always come within a few hours, so with it not showing up I was hoping it was a good sign. Wishful thinking I guess but ....
gotta dream


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

essentially what Mania said was right, there was a server issue and they didn't run it until this morning. sounds like emails are going out now and I assume they are giving folks extra time to pay.


----------



## bsimcoe (Mar 22, 2007)

Yep, rejected again


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

just another rejection for me


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Yep, got my rejection around 11:00 this morning it looks like.
Time to start working mountain Buzz for a winter time trip( ok, I WOULD be willing to go in October if I had to, or any time really if I got to go back next year).

Own a Tipi with wood stove, three January and Dec launches under my belt, own just about any group gear needed....


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Got my rejection notice as well.


----------

